# MTHFR and clexane



## Jellybaby (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi Mazv,
I am currently 13 weeks pg with twins after my first immune cycle at Care Notts.  I have been told to stop clexane now but to continue with folic acid and B vitamins throughout pregnancy due to testing positive for MTHFR. Most people seem to stay on clexane until at least 22 weeks with this condition and I am so worried about a blood clot causing serious harm to the pregnancy. I am really tempted to contine until 22 weeks after reading the Dr Beer book and on here.  Perhaps I will see my GP tomorrow and see if he can give any advice.  Do you think I am being paranoid?  I cannot bear to lose another pregnancy after getting this far.  Surely the clexane can't hurt?  Or shhould I just do as I am told?  Will the clotting hurt my babies?  Should I ask my GP to refer me to somebody else for some advice?  I feel really scared about the whole thing.
Thanks,
JB. x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi JB,

Huge congrats on your twin pregnancy    I can understand your anxiety but personally I would talk this over again with Care Notts. I'm assuming they are the clinicians that have advised stopping the Clexane now? I can only advise to follow advice of your Consultant as they are the expert in IVF/immune therapy and know your full medical background to provide best plan for you and the babies.

In relation to Clexane then yes it is a very effective anticoagulant and stops the blood from clotting when needed but it also comes with risks too. Increased risk of bleeding for you and also some rare but not insignificant side effects that could be serious. As I said your consultant has the full history so is best placed to weigh up what the risks and benefits are for you personally with Clexane. Not sure if GP would be able to advise any better or be able to refer you for a second opinion elsewhere but I'm assuming that you could always ask another INF immune specialist (although I suspect this would need to also be paid for privately)

Sending heaps of     to you and the babies 

Maz x


----------



## Jellybaby (Aug 10, 2007)

Thankyou so much for your reply and so late at night too. xx


----------

